

Ask HN: Is it worth doing a patent? - Scott_MacGregor

Our online backend technology and business process seems unique enough to be able to patent, but I wonder if it is really worth the time, effort and cost.
I know Mint.com and eHarmony have patented their tech process, but I wonder if it really adds value to the company, or gives them a true legal defensible position against a competitor in the real world.<p>I ask this, because I read the eHarmony patent end to end, and it seems to lay out how to build the backend.<p>It seems like revealing this to the world might not be smart. With some little tweaks or additions it seems like a competitor could use basically the same process to compete against them.<p>To me, this is something I think we would not want to reveal.<p>Is a patent a smart move? What do you think?
======
huhtenberg
> if it really adds value to the company

In the eyes of potential acquirers - yes, it certainly does. Even if it's just
a pending patent application. In fact, pending application is what you want if
the patent is to contain sensitive information (as applications are not
publicly accessible, at least not in US/Canada).

~~~
Scott_MacGregor
Thanks for the input.

